# Angelequipment für Anfänger



## maidn (15. März 2013)

Hi,

Ich heiße Florian, bin 25 Jahre Alt, und habe NOCH keinen Angelschein.
Den würde ich ganz gerne nächsten Winter machen.

Da mich mein nächster Urlaub bereits Ende Mai nach Korsika bringt, dachte ich mir ich könnte dort ja eventuell ein bisschen mein Glück versuchen.

Mir ist klar das ich ohne Erfahrung wohl nicht so viel Glück haben werde, aber wenn man 2 Wochen nur am Meer, in Buchten und an Felsen verbringt wäre es schade es nicht zu probieren.

Ich suche jetzt eine Minimalausrüstung die weder viel Geld kostet, noch viel Platz wegnimmt um in Korsika einfach mal mein Glück zu versuchen.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich so mit rüber nehmen soll?

Gruß Flo


----------



## thomas72 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Hallo,
"in Korsika einfach mal sein Glück versuchen" ist schon eine große Bandbreite.
Um welchen Zielfisch soll es genau gehen, dann kann man sich nach passendem Equipment umsehen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Das ganze wird auch für Leute die schon lange Angeln keine einfache Sache sein. Am besten wäre es, wenn Leute ihre Erfahrung schreiben, die schon mal dort waren.

Wenig Geld und Salzwasser sind zwei Dinge die nicht zusammen passen. Erstens macht das Salzwasser billige Ruten und Rollen schnell "fertig" und zweitens ist im Salz auch immer mit Kampfstarken Fischen zu rechnen, wo Biliggeschirr ebenfalls an die Grenze kommt.


----------



## siloaffe (15. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Ich denke das Beste wird sein wenn du dir vor Ort ne günstige Rute und Rolle kaufst, die müsstest du dort in fast jedem Supermarkt bekommen und nach dem Urlaub die Kombo irgend nem einheimischen Knirps in die Hand drückst. 

Der Sportgepäckzuschlag kann dir die Schuhe ausziehen. 

Du könntest dir hier einige Karabinerwirbel, ein paar Spinner und Blinker zum spinnfischen und ein paar fertige Vorfächer zum naturköderangeln mit nehmen das sind sachen wo ich lieber nen Euro mehr ausgeb um entsprechende Qualität zu bekommen.


----------



## Schneidi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

vorweg, ich war noch nicht auf korsika und habe am Meer so gut wie keine Erfahrung. Allerdings geht ein Kumpel von mir (der hat keinen Fischereischein) manchmal im Urlaub etwas angeln. Bei ihm ist auch das Kriterium  Wenig Geld und Wenig Platz.

Schlagt mich bitte nicht wenn ich das hier äußere.

Mein Kumpel Nimmt Aldi/Lidl bzw Billigangelzeug (Rute Rolle Schnur)
Hierfür gibt er ca 20 -30 euro aus. Dies wird am Ende des Urlaubs am Urlaubsort entsorgt.

Er hat immer so ein Aldi/Lidl Brandungsset dabei und noch eine Tele Spinrute mit um die 80 g Wurfgewicht in 3 metern Länge.

Für die Spinrute würde ich an deiner Stelle ein paar gößere und ein paar kleinere Blinker mitnehmen. Für die Spinnrute dann auch eine billige Geflochtene (zum einmaleinsatz). Zusäzlich noch Stahlvorfach


----------



## maidn (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Hi,
Danke schonmal für eure freundlichen Antworten #6
Also Gepäck spielt erstmal keine Rolle, wir sind mit dem Bulli unterwegs.

Da wir uns eher die abgelegenen Buchten vornehmen wollen, wollte ich vorher so in den Randbereichen mit dem Schnorchel und der Taucherbrille abklären ob denn in den Bereichen überhaupt mit Fisch zu rechnen ist.

Ich sags mal so, da ich der einzigste Fisch Esser in der Familie bin, würd ich mich über einen essbaren Fisch schon freuen 

Habe mich jetzt schon ein bisschen umgehört, und denke eine Spinnrute sollte für mich das beste sein?

Ca. 30-60g Wurfgewicht, 5:1 Rolle, ca. 3m Rutenlänge?
Soweit so gut, doch wie sieht hier die Montage aus?
Was sollte man da noch mit einplanen?

Gruß Flo


----------



## siloaffe (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Beim Anfänger empfehlt sich eine Monoschnur mit geringer Dehnung dazu Karabinerwirbel und ein paar dünne Stahlvorfächer. (es gibt von diversen anbietern Stahlvorfächer im 70er-80er pack für 10,-€ die sind nix, zu schwer und zu sichtig) 

Als Köder Empfehlen sich Spinner und blinker da diese günstig und sehr einfach zu führen sind. Bewehrte Marken sind hier "Meps, Effzett, Heinz. 

Guck dir das hier mal an da wird das Kunstköderangeln in nur einer Stunde recht gut erklärt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Sghtje2p1M


----------



## Andal (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Du solltes vor allem einplanen, dass es rund um Koriska ausgehnte Schutz-, Ruhe- und vor allem Fischverbotszonen gibt. Das Mittelmeer rund um die Insel ist extrem überfischt. Wenn du beim Schnorcheln viele Fische entdeckst, dann kannst du beinahe verbindlich davon ausgehen, dass es eine Verbotszone ist. Also vorher unbedingt bei offiziellen Stellen erkundigen, ob du da überhaupt fischen darfst. Anschließend ist es zu spät. Mit der Gendarmerie zu diskutieren treibt den Preis exorbitant in die Höhe und Trinkgelder nehmen die Franzosen bei solchen Bußgeldern nicht. Das wird richtig teuer!


----------



## maidn (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Danke schonmal für die Infos.

Mittlerweile ist die anfängliche Euphorie doch etwas verflogen. So ganz ohne Angel/Fisch KnowHow ist es ja schon enorm schwierig überhaupt eine Ausrüstung zusammenzustellen.

Wie soll ich da jemals einen Fisch fangen..............
Ich überlege schon ob ich das mit dem Angeln auf Korsika nicht doch lieber verschiebe bis ich meinen Angelschein habe.


----------



## maflomi01 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Möchte dir das angeln ja nicht verderben aber ich würde es lassen weil wenn du fehler machen solltest und dadurch fische verlierst gehen evtl. nicht nur die flossenträger ein sondern auch deine lust das geilste Hobby der welt richtig zu lernen , der Gedanke mit dem schnorcheln ist garnicht so verkehrt so kannst du gleich was über Fische und deren verhalten lernen am besten wäre natürlich wenn auch einer dabei wäre der gleich was zum verhalten der Fische erzählen kann , solltest du es doch versuchen so beobachte mal andere angler und schau dir die Technik und die Köder an besuch einen Angelladen ( evtl. vor ort falls vorhanden die geben die meistens die besten tipps ! )


----------



## Pinguin (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*



maidn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich heiße Florian, bin 25 Jahre Alt, und habe NOCH keinen Angelschein.
> Den würde ich ganz gerne nächsten Winter machen.
> ...


----------



## BoondockSaint (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*



maidn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich heiße Florian, bin 25 Jahre Alt, und habe NOCH keinen Angelschein.
> Den würde ich ganz gerne nächsten Winter machen.
> ...



Moin,

wenn du hier kaufen willst, empfehle ich dir, geh in ein gutes Fachgeschäft. Lass dich ordentlich beraten und fertig. Kann dir allerdings für München nichts empfehlen, hätte einen guten Laden 800 Km nörlich für dich Und bloß nicht entmutigen lassen, wie haben alle mal angefangen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Wenn du nicht viel ausgeben willst besorg dir eine Stipprute, ein paar Posen, Schrotbleie, Schnur und Haken. Viele im Mittelmeerraum machen das so.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Also was ich hier teilweise so lese...da hätte ich wohl niemals mit dem Angeln angefangen, so kompliziert (und teuer) wie das anscheinend alles ist... |kopfkrat

Meine ersten Mittelmeer-Angel-Erfahrungen habe ich gemacht, indem ich mit einem Kumpel zusammen Angelreste auf/zwischen den Felsen zusammen getragen habe! Das wurde dann an nen dicken und langen Ast gebunden, zu einer "Hauptschnur" mit "Vorfach" verarbeitet und dann von der Klippe gehängt. Es geht alles, wenn man wirklich will 

Klar sind die Zeiten heute etwas anders, aber nur um im Urlaub mal das Angeln auszuprobieren muss man kein Vermögen ausgeben! Youtube, Wikipedia etc. und du kannst dir schnell ein Grundwissen ansammeln und dich über vorkommende (und hoffentlich genießbare |supergri ) Fischarten schlau machen.

Dann noch 50-100€ in die Hand nehmen und ein passendes Anfänger Equipment zulegen(Lidl, Aldi o.ä. reicht für dieses Vorhaben vollkommen aus!Oder geh zu AKM oder Fishermans Partner). Wenn das Zeug ein paar Sitzungen länger halten soll, nach dem Fischen das Salz mit Frischwasser ordentlich abspülen.

Viel Spaß,
Schnürlwascher

P.S.: Natürlich solltest du vorher noch abklären, ob (und wie) dort überhaupt gefischt werden darf


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Also was ich hier teilweise so lese...da hätte ich wohl niemals mit dem Angeln angefangen, so kompliziert (und teuer) wie das anscheinend alles ist... |kopfkrat



Ich war auch leicht irritiert angesichts der vielen "Expertenmeinungen".

Bis zu meinem 15. Lebensjahr habe ich meine Eltern in den Urlaub ans Mittelmeer begleitet, im Gepäck war - natürlich - eine leichte Teleskoprute und Rolle günstiger Bauart und eine Schachtel mit Kleinkram. Und ich habe IMMER gefangen. Meeräschen und Bandbrassen bis Handlänge sind für die Küche zwar etwas schmal, kämpfen aber für ihre Größe mächtig.

Und was nehme ich heute mit, wenn ich ans Mittelmeer fahre? Richtig, die Ausrüstung von damals (oder ähnliches Zeug). 2 BILLIGST Rollen (unter 15 Mark) haben meine Urlaube als Kind übrigens nicht überstanden. Eine blockierte, die andere fiel einfach auseinander. Also hier etwas mehr Qualität einplanen und 20 Euro in die Hand nehmen.

Am wichtigsten sind Vorfach und Haken. Mit 10er-16er Stippvorfächern und Brot sollte eigentlich immer was gehen. In Hafenbecken war aufgrund der geringen Wellenbewegung das Angeln übrigens sehr viel einfacher.

Wenn ich mit dem Bulli fahren würde, würde ich mir eine Stippe mitnehmen. Die gibt es auch extrem günstig und du hast weniger Stress mit Wellen und Wind.


----------



## maidn (29. April 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Hi,

Ich habe gestern mal im Keller etwas geschnüffelt. Dabei habe ich eine alte Angel gefunden, und ein bisschen Zubehör.

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob das prinzipell geeignet wäre um es mit nach Korsika zu nehmen?
Hatte da auch an Meeräschen und Bandbrassen gedacht.

Gruß Flo


----------



## daci7 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Angelequipment für Anfänger*

Die Rolle sieht nach 'ner "Laser"-Plasterolle aus, die Rute nach 'ner 0/8/15 Telerute und die paar Kleinteile kann man immer gebrauchen - wirste Spaß mit haben, ist aber eher das untere Ende der Fahnenstange 
Wenn du wirklich Lust hast, kauf dir für 50-70 Öcken noch ein Einsteigerset (Rute: 3m, 20/60g WG; 3000er Rolle, 25er Mono) ein paar Posen, leichte Grundbleie, Karabiner und Haken in den Größen 1-10.

Was hier manche Leute schreiben von wegen "du wirst keinen Spaß haben" und "Lass es lieber" und "ab 300€ ..." so ein Quatsch. Schau, dass das Angeln an der Stelle erlaubt ist und dann einfach ein paar Muscheln/Krebse/Würmer zusammengesucht und raus das Teil.
Entweder am Strand ein Grundblei, 1er-8er Haken + Fisch-/Fleischköder oder eben ne Posenmontage mit etwas kleinerem Haken über den Felsen. Brot auf Meeräschen geht auch gut.

Falls du in der Nähe wohnen würdest hätte ich best. auch noch sowas im Keller rumfliegen... hab aber wenig Lust den Kram noch zu verpacken und zu verschicken 

PS: Grad nochmal draufgeschaut - ist ja sogar 'ne 50er Rolle, wahrscheinlich dann auch 'ne ca 35er Schnur. Bisl grob, passt aber. Ansonsten wie oben beschrieben.


----------

